# EVE Online q's



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, anyone out there play EVE Online?

Do explain to me how this can_ possibly_ be fun. The skills system is literally based on time *passed.* You don't do anything to get better skills. You literally just. Wait. For time to pass.

So please do explain to me how this is even remotely fun. I'm curious. :c


----------



## pheonix (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never heard of this game but you just made me not want to know anything about it at all. It sounds retarded.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 21, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Okay, anyone out there play EVE Online?
> 
> Do explain to me how this can_ possibly_ be fun. The skills system is literally based on time *passed.* You don't do anything to get better skills. You literally just. Wait. For time to pass.
> 
> So please do explain to me how this is even remotely fun. I'm curious. :c



Its not about the skills, its about blowing shit up. Just give it a chance. I've been playing for over two years now, and its been a blast for the most part.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 21, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Its not about the skills, its about blowing shit up. Just give it a chance. I've been playing for over two years now, and its been a blast for the most part.



But you need the skills to blow shit up, or _your_ shit will get blown up.

It's not that I don't know how to or never did play, I did. For two weeks straight. And I wanted to hang myself.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 21, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> But you need the skills to blow shit up, or _your_ shit will get blown up.
> 
> It's not that I don't know how to or never did play, I did. For two weeks straight. And I wanted to hang myself.



Eh, I guess you just have to have the right mindset for it.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 21, 2009)

I play EVE and I like it.  I am biased towards sci-fi, though.  I like how large and expansive EVE is.  And the thought of all 250,000+ players being on the same server is unbelievable, too.  Also, I have been playing for about a month or so, and I can blow things up and mine fairly efficiently.  You just have to amass the required funds for a good ship and learn the skills necessary to pilot it.  Also, blow things up on your own skill level.  That usually works.  Anyway, I like it a lot.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 21, 2009)

I found the game to be boring. I used to fall asleep because it was so boring


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 21, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I found the game to be boring. I used to fall asleep because it was so boring



Yeah, its damn boring 90% of the time. I only log on once a week now, if that.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Simple. Eve is hands-down the most intellectual MMORPG in existence. Brains are involved more than anything (other than the assumed participation) and the playerbase is the most mature by a long shot. Yeah, it takes a long time to do stuff. Little pieces are accomplished at a time and you're not always fighting something.

I still love it. The only reason I haven't started paying after obsessively playing the trial twice is because it's 15 bucks a month... I'm willing to pay that for WoW, but it's a lot to consider when your life is consumed by more important things.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Eve is hands-down the most intellectual MMORPG in existence. Brains are involved more than anything (other than the assumed participation) and the playerbase is the most mature by a long shot.



uh

Not doing anything for rewards = more intellectual? Great logic.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Feb 23, 2009)

You asked. I replied.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> You asked. I replied.



Yes, but I was asking for real answers. How is literally _doing nothing_ but waiting to gain skills more intellectual than, oh... doing something?


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 23, 2009)

god if you love corporate beauracracy, politics, and economics this is the game for you. Unfortunately i only like one of the three. I played EVE for a few months, hoping to come across some kinda massive war, or some kinda event site but they were all in low security space, and the death penalties in that game were ridiculous. You couldnt do anything by yourself with out getting killed.

 I finally got myself a damn battle ship and i couldn't do anything in it because i could not afford the insurance or ammunition. I finally realized what a waste of time it was and ended my subscription and deleted it off of my computer. I swore i would never again waste my money on another MMORPG for as long as i shall live.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

BlueCathedral said:


> I swore i would never again waste my money on another MMORPG for as long as i shall live.



Don't think *all* MMOs are the same way, you know.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 23, 2009)

BlueCathedral said:


> god if you love corporate beauracracy, politics, and economics this is the game for you. Unfortunately i only like one of the three. I played EVE for a few months, hoping to come across some kinda massive war, or some kinda event site but they were all in low security space, and the death penalties in that game were ridiculous. You couldnt do anything by yourself with out getting killed.
> 
> I finally got myself a damn battle ship and i couldn't do anything in it because i could not afford the insurance or ammunition. I finally realized what a waste of time it was and ended my subscription and deleted it off of my computer. I swore i would never again waste my money on another MMORPG for as long as i shall live.



EVE is pretty much the only MMORPG that's that boring and shitty.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 23, 2009)

I know eve was a poor example of an MMO but I will never pay for that kind of entertainment again. I'll find something free like Perfect World, or Fly for Fun or something like that. I use to play gaia online until it lost its soul to commercial advertising.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 23, 2009)

EVE is fun because unlike other games were it's just "massive grinding" witch is boring as fuck. you have to think hard play your cards right and make as much money as you can.
and it's a sandbox....if it's not a sandbox it can rot in hell forever
go to hell WoW...you boring piece of shit


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> EVE is fun because unlike other games were it's just "massive grinding" witch is boring as fuck.



uh



> you have to think hard play your cards right and make as much money as you can.



You realize that's pretty much the definition of grinding, right?

Also, you might not "just massive grind", but it's replaced with _doing nothing_. Literally.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Also, you might not "just massive grind", but it's replaced with _doing nothing_. Literally.



It gives you time to play Solitaire and Minesweeper.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> It gives you time to play Solitaire and Minesweeper.



Oh, totally. Because the one thing I want to be doing while playing a game is playing a _different_ game.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Oh, totally. Because the one thing I want to be doing while playing a game is playing a _different_ game.



That is why having two monitors is very useful.  XD


----------



## tetra (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok first post on these forums, and its going to be something I know alot about.

EvE offers SO much more than what any other MMO has been able to provide. WOW is the classic for compairison so lets use it. There NO risk at all in WOW, in PVP you walk back to your dead body nothing lost. (Boring/Pointless) In Eve if someone has spent the last month earning enough to buy a ship and I blow it up, they get nothing back from it, its gone, now you have RISK now you can statagey"

EVE is also one of the very few MMOs that have free content upgrades. Like the new "Walking in Stations" Patch coming out soon. (Can't wait) 

The best selling aspect of EVE that its %100 Player controled. The economy is player influnced. Also the character is able to choose his path as he/she goes rather being doomed to one kind of job because you choose it when you first started the game.

This game is very chalanging when your involve your self in PVP and the better you get the harder it can be as you go out looking for better people to fight.

In closing I have EVE to be the perfect balance of Rock Paper Scissors, there is no I win ship I win gun.

Eve is worth a look for anyone seeking a new kind of game.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 24, 2009)

tetra said:


> Ok first post on these forums, and its going to be something I know alot about.
> 
> EvE offers SO much more than what any other MMO has been able to provide. WOW is the classic for compairison so lets use it. There NO risk at all in WOW, in PVP you walk back to your dead body nothing lost. (Boring/Pointless) In Eve if someone has spent the last month earning enough to buy a ship and I blow it up, they get nothing back from it, its gone, now you have RISK now you can statagey"
> 
> ...



Uh first off you are wrong if a player's ship is blown up and insured then they get a lot of ISK back however if it is uninsured then they get a very low amount of money for it but you do tend to lose all the guns and ammo that was on it. Also in WoW if the player dies then most of all the equipment is damaged. EQ2 if the player dies they get an EXP Debt that takes away from some the experance that is needed to level up.Now in Final Fantasy XI and EverQuest the risk is much more greater because say you just leveled up right well if you go and get yourself killed like a dumbass (Which I am guilty of) then you will "Level down" and you will have to regain a little bit of experance to Level up again. Another thing is that also in Everquest the player must either go out into the area where he/she died to regain their equipment or pay a lot of money for a soulstone and have their body summoned to them(I would also like to note that it does not reset the EXP bar it just takes it down enough to where you need to kill a few monsters to gain that level back) Now another risk in EVE that I know of is that if a player is "Pod killed" then they lose all the implants that was on them


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 24, 2009)

tetra said:


> Ok first post on these forums, and its going to be something I know alot about.
> 
> EvE offers SO much more than what any other MMO has been able to provide. WOW is the classic for compairison so lets use it. There NO risk at all in WOW, in PVP you walk back to your dead body nothing lost. (Boring/Pointless)



Maybe it's "Boring/Pointless" to you, but to just about every WoW player, that's what makes it fun. We aren't terrified to go out and actually fight, because we aren't all curled up in a corner grabbing our ships, worried that we'll be totally fucked if we die ONCE. The idea behind WoW PvP isn't to completely fuck over another player like it is on EVE, it's to _have fun._



> EVE is also one of the very few MMOs that have free content upgrades. Like the new "Walking in Stations" Patch coming out soon. (Can't wait)



WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest I/II, Fury -- all of them gave free content patches.



> This game is very chalanging when your involve your self in PVP and the better you get the harder it can be as you go out looking for better people to fight.



And this is one of the humongous flaws in EVE. The better you get? You never get better. Always, all the time, no matter what, a player who started playing before you will always be better than you, since the skills in the game are based on time instead of time_ played._ You'll never be able to catch up to a player who has been around longer. It's impossible.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 24, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> You'll never be able to catch up to a player who has been around longer. It's impossible.



Uh thats not always true. If player A (A being the player that has the best of the best) Quits playing for a month or maybe year (Depending on how well player A is trained) Then it is possible to catch up also if you use implants and up your learning skills then you can catch up pretty quick. I was doing that for quite sometime but then I just got so bored with EVE that I will never play again


----------



## Seas (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to play zogether with the corp named Broski Enterprises....my one and only time when I played together with a group form 4chan....
It wasn't bad after all...we managed to zerg-gank ships worth many millions of ISK, with frigates and a few cruisers and other ships which I dont remember, and also did some mining ops, etc....

But other than these group 'activities', the game gets really boring really fast, the missions get repetitive, not even mentioning mining....

This game is just not my thing, I prefer games with a bit more action (perhaps I'm just too impatient for this game, but what I write is just my opinion anyway)
The best thing about this game ,imho, is the ship and character customization, I think this is what kept me interested this long.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2009)

I find this game very relaxing, and exactly my type of game. You gotta WORK for your equipment and stuff, which some people dislike the idea of. You can't expect to get anything on a silverplatter, if you haven't done jackshit for it.

You gotta use your brain, and think of what move to do next, and eventually what skills to lvl, to get you higher. Most people only likes mindless grinding games.. I employ you, try Flyff, it's a grinding game deluxe. 

Unlike WoW, where you more or less don't need a brain to play, and to just tap a few buttons, EVE needs you to use your intellect, and eventually your experience, to get the upperhand of your opponent.

I for one, would have to look around alot to find a better game than this. It beats Flyff, WoW, Conan, hell, even WC3 TFT On Battle.net, and most other games online.

Downside: You gotta pay to play.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> I find this game very relaxing, and exactly my type of game. You gotta WORK for your equipment and stuff, which some people dislike the idea of. You can't expect to get anything on a silverplatter, if you haven't done jackshit for it.
> 
> You gotta use your brain, and think of what move to do next, and eventually what skills to lvl, to get you higher. Most people only likes mindless grinding games.. I employ you, try Flyff, it's a grinding game deluxe.
> 
> ...



I've never had to use my brain on EVE no thinking needed just know the weakness of each ship target as quickly as possible and unleash what you got. Not that much thinking needed the only thinking need is to know when to stay and fight or run but thats not possible thanks to fucking warp scramblers


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 4, 2009)

The single biggest flaw I found in Eve, was that the control scheme was pretty much Wow in space. You right click and your ship flies in a orbit around the target. I just prefer to have more control over my individual ship, control schemes like freelancer and infinity.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 5, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> *I find this game very relaxing, and exactly my type of game. You gotta WORK for your equipment and stuff, which some people dislike the idea of. You can't expect to get anything on a silverplatter, if you haven't done jackshit for it.*
> 
> *You gotta use your brain, and think of what move to do next, and eventually what skills to lvl, to get you higher. Most people only likes mindless grinding games..* I employ you, try Flyff, it's a grinding game deluxe.
> 
> ...



Exactly!  Well said!  Also, another reason that I like EVE is because of the skill leveling and the lack of grinding.  This way, one can actually make progress without _wasting_ their entire life grinding up to something!  Now, one can actually play an MMO and have a life at the same time!  XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2009)

eh...EVE was too boring for me, and from what my friend said, ya better join a corporation, or you will die. I also hate WoW cause it was also a bit too slow for me...or I should say easy cause I knew what to do. I probably wont ever have a MMO that keeps my attention for a long time, only game so far that kept me busy for a year (longest time Dedicated to an mmo) is Ragnarok Online


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 6, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> You gotta WORK for your equipment and stuff, which some people dislike the idea of. You can't expect to get anything on a silverplatter, if you haven't done jackshit for it.



You missed the whole point. You don't work, that's the point of the game. You literally just *spend time* to get skills. How is that work?


> You gotta use your brain, and think of what move to do next, and eventually what skills to lvl, to get you higher.



Again, you're just sitting there waiting for skills to go up. How is that brain power?



> Unlike WoW, where you more or less don't need a brain to play, and to just tap a few buttons, EVE needs you to use your intellect, and eventually your experience, to get the upperhand of your opponent.



And how do you get that experience?

Oh yeah, you sit and stare at your screen. That's even *less* than a few buttons.



> This way, one can actually make progress without wasting their entire life grinding up to something!



:| The entire game is about wasting time. Literally.


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been playing Eve for a long time now, so I'll try to shed some light.



Adrianfolf said:


> Uh first off you are wrong if a player's ship is blown up and insured then they get a lot of ISK back however if it is uninsured then they get a very low amount of money for it but you do tend to lose all the guns and ammo that was on it.


 
The cost of insurance is prohibitive, and it's next to useless on tech 2 and capital ships, which are the most used ships in large scale PvP. It also doesn't cover a tech 2 fit, which can cost as much as the ship itself.

In addition, even if you somehow managed to get enough back to replace everything, you'd still have to fly around and re-buy it, so you would in essence be out of that fight.



Adrianfolf said:


> Also in WoW if the player dies then most of all the equipment is damaged. EQ2 if the player dies they get an EXP Debt that takes away from some the experance that is needed to level up.Now in Final Fantasy XI and EverQuest the risk is much more greater because say you just leveled up right well if you go and get yourself killed like a dumbass (Which I am guilty of) then you will "Level down" and you will have to regain a little bit of experance to Level up again.


 
In Eve if you don't have an up to date clone you can 'level down' also. The risk in Eve PvP is huge, every time you fly a capital or tech 2 ship, you stand to lose yourself or your corp a lot of ISK.

As you're not flying alone usually, if a gang of 10 decent tech 2 ships gets wiped, you've lost circa 1.5 billion ISK in 2-3 minutes. On the secondary market that's about $40 worth of damage in destroying a small roaming gang.

What's the risk in WoW? 10 silver for repairs?



Attorney At Lawl said:


> You missed the whole point. You don't work, that's the point of the game. You literally just *spend time* to get skills. How is that work?


 
You're looking at it in the wrong light, skills aren't everything. You don't need to have the same number of SP as someone else to kill them. The difference between 20 mil SP and 90 mil SP if you're in similar ships is negligible. The main difference is the 90m SP guy can use a wider range of ships, and a wider range of modules.



Attorney At Lawl said:


> Again, you're just sitting there waiting for skills to go up. How is that brain power?


 
Because you aren't -- you're going out, winning space, fighting battles and making ISK, or you aren't really playing Eve. If your only goal is to 'get to the top level', then Eve isn't for you. Eve isn't about you, it's about your corporation, your alliance, and the whole of space.

All in all, the skills system is the biggest downfall of Eve, I recommend that anyone with any intention in playing for a long period of time go on the forum and save up enough ISK to buy themselves a new pilot, because going from a brand new pilot to a decent PvP pilot can take months.

That said, I've never had as much fun in any other game as in Eve Online. One only has to look at the influence maps, the tech 2 manufacturing and the constant wars between major corps to see that politics and economics is everything.

Also to people saying you have to pay to play - it's easy enough to play Eve and probably pay $15.00 once if you play frequently enough. You can buy items called PLEXes for ISK which extend your gametime. I have 4 accounts rolling and haven't paid a dollar on renewals for over a year.

tl;dr - Eve is not like WoW. You don't need to be the highest level (skills) to play the game content.


----------



## Zeraio (Mar 14, 2009)

I did the trial for EVE and went mentally insane after the first day of playing that damn thing. I think it had a lot of potential but they choked a LOT of what they could have been by removing a lot of free will. I also found the game to just be too much micromanagement. Dumped the piece of shit game. 

I switched Everquest 2 which is FAR better. Not nearly as much "space" to travel but at least you can do it alone without getting yourself killed since you can use "stealth" to get around no matter what "class" you are. 

EVE sucks.


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 14, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> I did the trial for EVE and went mentally insane after the first day of playing that damn thing. I think it had a lot of potential but they choked a LOT of what they could have been by removing a lot of free will. I also found the game to just be too much micromanagement. Dumped the piece of shit game.
> 
> I switched Everquest 2 which is FAR better. Not nearly as much "space" to travel but at least you can do it alone without getting yourself killed since you can use "stealth" to get around no matter what "class" you are.
> 
> EVE sucks.


 
EverQuest 2 is definitely better for casual solo gamers. Eve is for people who like being a part of something bigger.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2009)

I couldnt DO Eve, cause its too heavy on team work while I enjoy going about on my own.


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 14, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I couldnt DO Eve, cause its too heavy on team work while I enjoy going about on my own.


 
This is a viewpoint which I can understand. Eve is very hard to play solo. You can do it but it's just not as enjoyable as playing in groups.

My alliance, for example, has about 2000 members and frequently takes fleets of 100+ around.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2009)

Vesuro said:


> This is a viewpoint which I can understand. Eve is very hard to play solo. You can do it but it's just not as enjoyable as playing in groups.
> 
> My alliance, for example, has about 2000 members and frequently takes fleets of 100+ around.


I will admit the time I was solo I was venturing around and it was enjoyable, but to constantly getting hit of the "join our Corporation" which actually turned me away from it


----------



## Xenofur (Mar 14, 2009)

I like how thus far nobody has explained the basic principles and directly answered the OP in a short and intelligent manner.

*Attorney At Lawl*, here's what you're missing:

In other MMORPGs, experience influences the number, variety of your skills as well as the power. In Eve, experiences primarily influences the variety and number, while its effect on your power is minimal. The last level in a skill, which can sometimes take weeks to train, only gives you a 5% improvement.

In Eve the cash you have influences directly how powerful you are, since a piece of equipment can maybe cost 10 times as much as the basic piece, but can be more than twice as powerful, while still only needing the same level as the basic piece.

Simply put: In the grand scale your skills do not matter much, they mostly determine WHAT you can do. It's your wallet that decides how well you do it.

And in order to fill your wallet you WILL have to think. Either how to beat the AI in npc battles, or how to defeat other players on the market place and in PVP.

---

Second problem: "You can never catch up." True. You can't. But it doesn't manner.

Example: I have a character with 90 million SP. They are distributed towards mining, ice mining, manufacturing, minmatar cloaker ships, guns and missiles. You have a 20 million SP character geared towards gallente interdictors and drone control, nothing else.

If we meet as enemies, you will always win. In fact, i will have catching up to do.

It's the same principle as above. Skill points do not decide power, only variety.


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 14, 2009)

Xenofur said:


> _I like how thus far nobody has explained the basic principles and directly answered the OP in a short and intelligent manner._
> 
> *Attorney At Lawl*, here's what you're missing:
> 
> ...


 
I assume you utterly ignored my post before pretty much re-posting it then? ^^

Because I covered both your points.


----------

